# Get the Classic 24 or the Compact 24? $300 difference



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm trying to suss out the differences in these two models. As far as I can tell the only difference is the Compact has a light and the gear warranty is 5 years instead of three. 

Can anyone enlighten me to any qualitative differences between these two models?

I'd really appreciate it.

Barney


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Engine size and tires is all I can see...


https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/classic


https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/compact


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi, thanks. But I'm seeing the same 208 cc engine for both these models. I'll check your links though.

edit: yes, you are right. Though the 'Compact 24' offered by Home Depot Canada is listed as a 208 cc. Maybe last year's model.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Three differences:

*Compact 24*
Bigger engine.
Bigger tires.
A headlight.

*Classic 24*
Smaller engine.
smaller tires.
No headlight.

https://www.ariens.com/downloads/Spec_Classic.pdf

https://www.ariens.com/downloads/Spec_Compact.pdf










The differences in the engine and tires probably arent noticable..
IMO, the headlight is the only practical difference..
If you will often be snowblowing at night, get the Compact..
If you never snowblow at night, I would say get which ever is cheaper.

Scot


----------



## Peter Venkman (Nov 1, 2017)

I was in the same boat then you a month ago. I was looking at the classic 24.

I ended up with the Deluxe 24 Used in really good condition ( the person was moving and used it 6 or 7 times ) 

it looked brand new and i paid 1150,00 $ Canadian Dollars for it ( no taxes )

A classic 24 in canada is 1200,00 plus taxes total : 1380,00 $ 

The guy told me he never changed the oil, so it's the first thing i did, and it was still looking like new oil inside. I changed the skids to teflon ones, and the metal ones that were on were barely scratched. There was still orange paint under them.

I really think people should spend a bit more time looking at used ones. It's a nice way to upgrade and having no regrets. And you don't need to be a genius to tell if it's in good condition or not.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Three differences:
> 
> *Compact 24*
> Bigger engine.
> ...




I went from a SnoTek 24 with 13inch in tires (basically identical to the Classic) to a Deluxe 24 with 15 inch tires. The most noticeable difference was not the engine, augers or headlight. To me the tire size made the biggest and most appreciable difference. Not sure if it is worth $300 in the posters case though............


----------

